# Please help with t-case grinding noise



## jwhawg (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello,

I'm having problems with my '98 ram 1500 t-case, I THINK !!
In 2wd I hear what seems to me to be grinding, or the thing not being completely in or out of 4wd. When it's in 4wd all sounds normal until I turn. Mostly to the right, but still noisy to the left. And real bad binding. It sounds like it did when the u-joint went out on the end of the axle. R frnt.
Mainly in 2wd it sounds like you're trying to shift something into gear without clutching it.
The truck shifts well, no noise at all in any gear. T-case shifts fine. It seems to be in 4wd when the t-case is in 4wd, hi or lo range. And 2wd when the t-case is there. No weird noises while running down the road, except for the grinding sounds as you are getting up to speed. Also btw, I have a standard trans.5.2 All stock except lifted.
I have read the threads as far as the front end and the vacuum related things that can happen. I have confirmed that I have vacuum at one or the other vacuum tubes depending on if your in 2 or 4wd ( at the motor on the axle.) This seems to work as described in the past threads. I have NOT pulled the housing on the axle where I'm assuming the "fork" is. I also assume that it is working ??
Please help guys !!
I would hate to replace a tranny or t-case when I really need a u-joint or front end.
I'm a newbie I know !!

Thanks in advance
JWHAWG


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

If everything in your post is true, youv'e actually answered your own question.


----------



## jwhawg (Dec 30, 2007)

ProSeasons;472580 said:


> If everything in your post is true, youv'e actually answered your own question.


And it is true....................................... so clue me in please


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

start by checking wheel joints driveline joints.... while your checking front drivline in 2wd give it a spin and make sure it turns freely. if it don't jack the cad side off the grond and give it a spin. if the wheel turns you got an issue with teh CAD unit if still don't turn jack all 4 wheels up put the transmission out of gear give front driveline a spin see if the rear driveline wheels turn. if they do then it tansfer case or linkage adjutment....



somewhere along the line you'll find the problem.it will be one of 4 things
bad joint 
cad not dis endgaguing
transfer case linkage needeing adjustment
something insid transfer case


----------



## jwhawg (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Thank You ! Now I have something to go on. It's been toooo cold here to be outside fartin around with it. Going to be a whoppin 40 or so tomorrow. I'll check it out. I hope it's not the latter of your possibilities. hehe-- I'll let you know what I find if you're interested.
Thanks Again !


----------



## johnnymil (Jan 5, 2008)

I own a 96 Dodge 1500 and was told by my mechanic that one possible problem is that there is a part in the transfer case similar to a fork which shift the unit into 4wd and this fork may be getting hung up when attempting to shift oout of 4wd. This will cause a grinding sound. But it sounds like a U-Joint issue or maybe a front hub assembly problem.


----------



## ROWDY (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree with RODHAL.

Get the tires off the ground turn things freely. Look, listen and feel for for bad parts with no engine and road noise.

Put the trans and t-case both in and out of gear and turn some driveline parts. Wheels, driveshafts. Then observe.


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

I used to work for a trans shop. What we found was the clip in the tail housing breaks. Pull the rear driveshaft out then remove the tail housing from the T case. There is a clip in there that breaks. It holds the bearings in place. The dealer has a heavy duty replacement clip for about $3. Pop it in and should be fixed. What you described sounds exactly like the problem which I just told you how to fix.


----------



## jwhawg (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Well I have been discuraged. I did what ROD said and jacked it up. All 4. Turned all the wheels in and out of 4wd N 2wd. Seemed ok I guess. No noticable noise, grinding, binding. I have taken it to a tranny shop and they have told me its the t-case.
But Streetfrog, I think what you told me is something to investigate. Is this a clip that will be easy to find where it belongs? 

Thanks so much for the info !!
I'll let you know what I find.
Joe


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes. As soon as you pull off the tail housing. There is a clip that holds everything in place. You will see if it is there or not. Can't miss it.


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Let me know if that clip is bad.. Or if notthen what the problem was.. Ken:bluebounc


----------



## jwhawg (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Ken,

Man I OWE YOU 1 !!! That was It !! I pulled the housing off and saw emediately the clip was gone. Shortly after that I found three pieces of the old clip. I went to web and looked around. Found the "Transfer case Saver". Two peice collar type thing that goes in place of the stock c-clip. 40 bucks. Man you saved me a bunch !! I THANK YOU 

Joe


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Not a problem just glad I could help. Like I said I have seen hundreds of thos go. You could have just used a new clip from dealer though. The one they sell is beefier than the one installed at the factory. But the collar setup means it is bullet proof now lol.


----------

